# The negativity of this forum is astounding



## budda (May 28, 2009)

That's all I can think of right now. There are quite a few regulars on here, and most of them are always talking about how they spend time on here more than anything else, how they dont like their job, how they're having problems with one thing or another...

and You all wonder *why* you don't feel better? Negativity rarely ever breeds positivity. If you don't change the way you think and perceive things, how can you expect to even notice when things get better?

Let me ask you this: what puts a smile on your face? Think of something that involves no cost, some effort, and works 100% of the time.

Now, go do that thing. Smile! Like this: /. You will feel better, I guarantee it! It is impossible to smile and not feel better - even if you refuse to admit the effect. To warm up your smiling muscles, put a pencil in your mouth so that its between your teeth, and put it as far back as you can, as if you were baring your teeth. Hold it for 5 seconds. Congrats, you just stretched your smile mucles .

I'd like *everybody who's got one thing to complain about* to grab a sheet of paper (not type it out, grab a sheet!) and write down 3 good things that happened today. Do this every day. Review your list before you go to bed. If you can think of more good things, write them down! I also suggest trying to find the beauty in the things that annoy you - like the nice weather if the traffic is kind of crappy, or how much you like that one song while you're driving to school or work.

Less negativity, people! You'll be more pleasant to be around, you will be healthier, you'll be less stressed, among other benefits.

See the beauty in the little things. Tell the people you love that you love them, and hope they do the same. Life is precious - don't spend more than necessary thinking about the bad, but rather the good. It gets better if you make it better - and you have to recognize when it is better.

Everyone can increase their happiness and positivity, all they have to do is try. Don't fear it even though we all fear change, just dive right in. It's worth it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

Amen, brother!


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

No we're not, you're gay, @#$% you!!!!!


----------



## liamh (May 28, 2009)

Listening to Devin Townsend helps alot aswell.
This one in particular:


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)




----------



## AySay (May 28, 2009)

Hey "Budda" has "Buddha"-like views!

Anyway, good job man! People worry/fret/ be negative too much!

There is a quote for this.

"Don't take life so seriously. Nobody makes it out alive." 
OK, that one is kinda depressing...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

To have a happy life, you have to see the silver lining in a mushroom cloud.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 28, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2009)

you guys crack me up 

that said, no one has written down 3 things yet, have they?


----------



## AySay (May 28, 2009)

budda said:


> you guys crack me up
> 
> that said, no one has written down 3 things yet, have they?



dude, pens are so last century...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 28, 2009)

Justin, you fucking rule.


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

Let's see, roof over my head, check.
Food in my stomach, check.
Have not died from aids or malaria, check.

Good enough for me.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

Budda, you god damned sensitive tofu-eating touchy feely hippie motherfucker. Misery is the river of the world, if you don't like it, have yourself transferred to another world. All of the pain and suffering here should give you wood. Seriously, grab a bottle of whiskey, and fill up that syringe you borrowed from a friend with AIDS, fill it with heroin, and jab it into your fucking eyeball while listening to Joy Division. If this place turns into a musical AA meeting I will skullfuck everyone of you.


----------



## Variant (May 28, 2009)

*Budda's mask comes off:*


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

I just watched "The Hills Have Eyes." 

My life = not so bad 

budda, you are an observant, forward thinking genius.


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

I like the mutant assrape scene in THHE2,
btw pretty sure buckethead did the soundtrack to those films.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I like the mutant assrape scene in THHE2,
> btw pretty sure buckethead did the soundtrack to those films.



Texas Chainsaw Massacre next. 

GOAR FTMFW


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 28, 2009)

I must sit and meditate on this to find the meaning of life

I may never find the answer though will keep searching


----------



## possumkiller (May 28, 2009)

hmm budda you sound like someone who has read that book about the power of your subconcious mind. or maybe watched that *what the bleep: down the rabbit hole* movie. good job though. it took me 25 years to figure that shit out. and even then a book had to tell me lol.


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

^ So did I but the concept is obviously flawed. Electrons don't snap into place because of a conscious observer, it snaps because we shot it with something in order to see it.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh, post some pictures of avatar girl.


Things that make me happy.

1.) Avatar girl

I'll think of more later....


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> hmm budda you sound like someone who has read that book about the power of your subconcious mind. or maybe watched that *what the bleep: down the rabbit hole* movie. good job though. it took me 25 years to figure that shit out. and even then a book had to tell me lol.





silentrage said:


> ^ So did I but the concept is obviously flawed. Electrons don't snap into place because of a conscious observer, it snaps because we shot it with something in order to see it.



You guys are talking about "What The Fuck Do We Do Now?"??


----------



## Carrion (May 28, 2009)

SWED


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, talking about the whole Law of Attraction bit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 28, 2009)

Today is my birthday, i have no reason to be sad


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Today is my birthday, i have no reason to be sad



I just kicked you in the balls and stole your birthday cake.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 28, 2009)

Lifes to short to be pissed off all of the time! Thats my Motto!


----------



## DaveCarter (May 28, 2009)

Three things that make me a happy Dave:

- I had my last exam this morning so Ive now totally finished uni, and Ive been offered a place on the Masters course next year
- Im meeting (and possibly jamming with) Steve Vai in 2 weeks
- I have a new Vigier arriving in September

Life is good  No negativity here!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 28, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> I just kicked you in the balls and stole your birthday cake.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

good thread. thanks budda


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 28, 2009)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This thread sucks.



Yes it does and so do you


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 28, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> You guys are talking about "What The Fuck Do We Do Now?"??



It's unreal how many fucking times I've had to rip that stupid fucking film to pieces when people bring it up.

DECOHERENCE AND CONSCIOUSNESS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH EACH OTHER. THERE IS NO "CONSCIOUS OBSERVER" EFFECT, DECOHERENCE IS ONLY CAUSED BY THE INTERACTION INHERENT IN MAKING THE OBSERVATION.

There, much better


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> It's unreal how many fucking times I've had to rip that stupid fucking film to pieces when people bring it up.
> 
> DECOHERENCE AND CONSCIOUSNESS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH EACH OTHER. THERE IS NO "CONSCIOUS OBSERVER" EFFECT, DECOHERENCE IS ONLY CAUSED BY THE INTERACTION INHERENT IN MAKING THE OBSERVATION.
> 
> There, much better



Most of us don't fully understand the concepts as posed in that film, my reaction was "woah....what now? I kinda get it....but....explain yourselves". So ripping it apart might help people


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> It's unreal how many fucking times I've had to rip that stupid fucking film to pieces when people bring it up.
> 
> DECOHERENCE AND CONSCIOUSNESS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH EACH OTHER. THERE IS NO "CONSCIOUS OBSERVER" EFFECT, DECOHERENCE IS ONLY CAUSED BY THE INTERACTION INHERENT IN MAKING THE OBSERVATION.
> 
> There, much better



Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Dan (May 28, 2009)

happy dance iminent....


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2009)

Also, I'm writing doom right now just to spite you all.


----------



## Anthony (May 28, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Today is my birthday, i have no reason to be sad



Everyone you know is going to die one day.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

^ 

everyone after like the first page and a half has just been writing spiteful negative shit.


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 28, 2009)

Everytime something happens to me, good or bad, once I pull myself out of the elation/depression (depending on what it is) I immediately think about random history stuff. Like how stone henge was built, is this feeling the same feeling someone felt in Pompeii at one point (the city covered in lava/ash when Mount Vesuvius erupted). I find that happiness is fleeting, pain is the best teacher, and wonderment is the true refreshment of spirit. And I always think to myself when something bad happens, that the rest of the day is disaster proof


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Misery is the river of the world


----------



## Harry (May 28, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> caughtinamosh, post some pictures of avatar girl.
> 
> 
> Things that make me happy.
> ...





I've been wondering who that girl was for ages, me wants to know and see some pictures.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2009)

Her name is Ariel Lover for those wondering


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

^ ?


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ ?



Everyone was asking the name of CaughtInAMosh's avatar and her name is Ariel Lover


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

oh gotcha.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 28, 2009)

I might as well list something as I've posted 2 negative threads this week

1. My guitar playing has never sounded this good. I'm not getting the tone in my head but I have no complaints about what's coming out of my amp either
2. I have awesome friends
3. I'm listening to Cynic



MFB said:


> Her name is Ariel Lover for those wondering



Maybe I suck at google but I couldn't find anything that looked like her


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

google ariel met art

btw caughtinamosh anytime you wanna tell me where I can download all the met art stuff is a good time for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2009)

Life is good. 

EVERYBODY SING ALONG NOW!!!!


----------



## DavyH (May 29, 2009)

Excessive happiness is so not metal.

Still, if you insist:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse.
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance anyhow.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So always look on the bright side of death 
Just before you draw your terminal breath [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Life's a piece of shit
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the right side of life... 
(Come on guys, cheer up!)
Always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the bright side of life...
(Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
Always look on the bright side of life...
(I mean - what have you got to lose?)
(You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!)
Always look on the right side of life...[/FONT]

​


----------



## Setnakt (May 29, 2009)

The power of accurate observation is commonly called cynicism by those who have not got it. - George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Wi77iam (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Harry (May 29, 2009)

Typing in the name of that chick in CaughtInAMosh's avatar in google with the safe search off revealed some rather NSFW content


----------



## budda (May 29, 2009)

I'm not saying you guys are supposed to be super-happy people, I'm just saying be less negative. Everybody wins!

and oddly enough I hate doctor phil with a passion  - he's the embodiment of how NOT to be a counsellor. I'm in college for being a social service worker. Yeah... "Dr." Phil=

JJ, I'm sure there's a goat somewhere that will cheer you up


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2009)

budda said:


> JJ, I'm sure there's a goat somewhere that will cheer you up


----------



## Daemoniac (May 29, 2009)

budda said:


> That's all I can think of right now. There are quite a few regulars on here, and most of them are always talking about how they spend time on here more than anything else, how they dont like their job, how they're having problems with one thing or another...
> 
> and You all wonder *why* you don't feel better? Negativity rarely ever breeds positivity. If you don't change the way you think and perceive things, how can you expect to even notice when things get better?
> 
> ...



































...


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 29, 2009)

Its sometimes easier to make a post about a negative situation than a positive one as they affect you in the different ways.....there _are_ a lot of posts about serious or negative issues because they seem to be more thought-provoking but I don't think they're entirely representative of the majority of the forum members.

Apart from me and I'm a grumpy twat anyway 



Harry said:


> Typing in the name of that chick in CaughtInAMosh's avatar in google with the safe search off revealed some rather NSFW content



Who the what now?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> google ariel met art
> 
> btw caughtinamosh anytime you wanna tell me where I can download all the met art stuff is a good time for me.



I have found her. Bless you.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Excessive happiness is so not metal.
> 
> Still, if you insist:
> 
> ...




 


And my 500th post... to happines! And caughtinamosh's whatshername.


----------



## playstopause (May 29, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 29, 2009)

You guys are all a bunch of fagbeasts....


----------



## hairychris (May 29, 2009)

Without negativity I'd have no inspiration!


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I have found her. Bless you.



Bless me indeed, for she is heavenly.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 29, 2009)

Harry said:


> Typing in the name of that chick in CaughtInAMosh's avatar in google with the safe search off revealed some rather NSFW content



CIAM is the bringer of Heaven...

And the guitarist from Hell. 



Anyone who wants to know more about her... PM teh CIAM. He'll put you right.


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

You're like her virtual pimp, lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

i woke up in a terrible mood today. i worked from home for the first part of the day and went to the optometrist. somewhere between coming home from the optometrist and heading in to the office to finish off the rest of the work day i started singing "Never Too Much" - Luther Vandross.

BAM!

instant good mood.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2009)

I love all of you guys.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

yea... i like you a little bit...


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Happiness is all what you have to avoid, satisfying your natural needs is the only good thing to do when it comes to positive elements in your life.
Without failure, without deception, without anger, without sadness, without fear, you cannot make anything from your existence. That´s the kick in your ass which makes you go ahead everyday, trying new things, experiment, taking a look at yourself, starting over, etc.. The day you feel happy, it´s that you have done everything you had to do, and it must be the last day before you die.
I´ve read things on Buddhism about how to control your thoughts, your feelings, your behavior. I´m sorry but this is a load of bullshit, full of paradox and unnatural methods. Basically, it tells you to stay ignorant and blank-minded in order to find the way to Wisdom and Happiness. I don´t want to spend the rest of my life sitting under a tree, hopping to find the Nirvana. 
The boarder between wisdom and stupidity can be really close sometimes.


----------



## liamh (May 29, 2009)

^ and grunge sucks anyways


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

Origins said:


> Happiness is all what you have to avoid, satisfying your natural needs is the only good thing to do when it comes to positive elements in your life.
> Without failure, without deception, without anger, without sadness, without fear, you cannot make anything from your existence. That´s the kick in your ass which makes you go ahead everyday, trying new things, experiment, taking a look at yourself, starting over, etc.. The day you feel happy, it´s that you have done everything you had to do, and it must be the last day before you die.
> I´ve read things on Buddhism about how to control your thoughts, your feelings, your behavior. I´m sorry but this is a load of bullshit, full of paradox and unnatural methods. Basically, it tells you to stay ignorant and blank-minded in order to find the way to Wisdom and Happiness. I don´t want to spend the rest of my life sitting under a tree, hopping to find the Nirvana.
> The boarder between wisdom and stupidity can be really close sometimes.



it's not polite to go around bashing other people's religions. you interpret it one way. maybe that's not how they see it. 

don't be so close-minded. if you don't agree simply leave it at that and move on.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> it's not polite to go around bashing other people's religions. you interpret it one way. maybe that's not how they see it.
> 
> don't be so close-minded. if you don't agree simply leave it at that and move on.



I say that because I´ve been interested by buddhism until I realized what it was really about.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

i gotcha. your comment just came across kind of... i dunno what the word i'm looking for is... not intolerant, but you know... 

could have been less judgemental, i suppose.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i gotcha. your comment just came across kind of... i dunno what the word i'm looking for is... not intolerant, but you know...
> 
> could have been less judgemental, i suppose.



Yeah I guess.. But I like to give me entire opinion about something, even if I admit that some strong words come to support what I have to say, and they are maybe not so objective at all 
But anyway, buddhism for me means stopping playing music. Why the hell would I want to do that?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

really? what about buddhism would make you do that? i studied it in college for a semester but didn't really pay much attention to it. religion class was an elective and i don't really give 2 shits about any religion. 

also, aren't there lots of buddhist musicians?


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> really? what about buddhism would make you do that? i studied it in college for a semester but didn't really pay much attention to it. religion class was an elective and i don't really give 2 shits about any religion.
> 
> also, aren't there lots of buddhist musicians?



Well, as I said, you are supposed to make emptiness in your head. 
So how can you be a musician then? Music by itself is not perfection, and perfection is your goal in Buddhism. Then maybe there is different kind of Buddhism (like there are Muslims who eat ham ), but I don´t really know about that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

well i thought the emptiness was only during meditation... but i could be wrong. and you may be right about there being several forms of buddhism because it's practiced in several parts of the world and i'm sure they all add their own little "herbs and spices" so to speak.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> well i thought the emptiness was only during meditation... but i could be wrong. and you may be right about there being several forms of buddhism because it's practiced in several parts of the world and i'm sure they all add their own little "herbs and spices" so to speak.



Yeah 
But Buddhism is supposed to be a lifestyle, so you are in practice every single second 
And there is some example of meditation like throwing yourself on the floor while reciting some prayers and doing it like..10 000 times  
So I don´t think you have time for anything else


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

some probably follow it more strictly than others. look at christianity... some people chant 1,000 psalms a day. others just say that they believe in god and go to church on sunday.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> some probably follow it more strictly than others. look at christianity... some people chant 1,000 psalms a day. others just say that they believe in god and go to church on sunday.



Yep yep yep 
Anyway I was speaking about principles of Buddhism as it´s supposed to be.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

right. i know what you mean. i just don't think most people follow any religion by the book completely. it'd be too hard. and they're usually based on someone else's idea of perfection. but humans are imperfect beings.

so i don't know if i'm completely accurate with this, but wouldn't that make ANYONE's idea of perfection imperfect in itself since it was formulated by an imperfect being? (that probably could have been worded better but i hope it makes sense)


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> right. i know what you mean. i just don't think most people follow any religion by the book completely. it'd be too hard. and they're usually based on someone else's idea of perfection. but humans are imperfect beings.
> 
> so i don't know if i'm completely accurate with this, but wouldn't that make ANYONE's idea of perfection imperfect in itself since it was formulated by an imperfect being? (that probably could have been worded better but i hope it makes sense)



Dude...my brain just blow up


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

that happens sometimes when i try to explain things.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that happens sometimes when i try to explain things.



I think it happens when the same word is repeated more than twice in a sentence 
But yeah, in fact it´s stupid because I just re-read your sentence and it perfectly makes sens now 
Well, you see, this kind of paradox is really common in Buddhism 


Oh I found how to satisfy everybody with my way of speaking:
Buddha was probably a cool dude, but I don´t agree with everything he said


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

that too. but it's the only word i could think to use.

basically a lot of religions say that one should live their life a certain way based on someone's idea of perfection... since humans aren't perfect... can they define perfection? 

that's a little easier.


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

I don't know where and who you learned buddhism from but that's not what I was taught.
But I'll preface this by saying since it's very philosophical, it's open to interpretation, but I just think you're not interpreting it quite right. 

Siddhartha didn't sit under a tree his whole life, he lived in utter luxury, then he lived in extreme poverty. He pondered what true happiness is by living between severe self-mortification and self-indulgence, and arrived at a conclusion, a balance.

IMO to be empty doesn't mean you should never learn anything, nor that you should never feel anything. Emptiness is purity, or devotion, without the baggage of flawed human qualities like lust, greed, envy and hate. Emptiness != being George Bush.

You can achieve nirvana by studying music, or art, or literature, or science, or conceivably any other craft or trade, as long as you devote yourself to it and achieve such a degree of virtuosity that you feel you've become detached from the physical world and its limitations and your mind effectively becomes one with the essence of what you do. 

Ignorance can be blissful too, people who live in a small village and never have to do anything but farm and herd all their life can be a lot happier than people like us who have to go to school, get a degree, get a job, get a house, manage mortgages, deal with douchebags at work, etc etc.

They might not have good healthcare, or dental health, they might believe all kinds of simple and superstitious things, they might marry their cousin, but they also don't have to deal with enormous social pressure to be normal, to be popular, to succeed, to have money, power or fame like most of us "civilized" people do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

^ that's a more logical interpretation. i think sometimes the wording of things can be confusing (as i JUST proved ), though which may be why Origins found fault in the teachings.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I don't know where and who you learned buddhism from but that's not what I was taught.
> But I'll preface this by saying since it's very philosophical, it's open to interpretation, but I just think you're not interpreting it quite right.
> 
> Siddhartha didn't sit under a tree his whole life, he lived in utter luxury, then he lived in extreme poverty. He pondered what true happiness is, and arrived at a conclusion.
> ...



Of course you are happier when you know less. But we are not little farmers in a small village, so I´m speaking about us. Buddhism says that you are supposed to be able to take away everything that can "mess you up", such as a passion for example. Love is even unrecommended according to some really pure Buddhists. Then of course you can apply Buddhism to your own way of thinking, but I wouldn´t call it Buddhism then. I call it "my own way of thinking" 

Oh and also I wanted to say: of course I tried to apply Buddhism to my way of thinking, not just taking everything said for truth or whatever.
I even agree about to feel great I would have to take off everything that can be a bad influence for my mind. I agree with most of principles of Buddhism.
However, those are not possible to apply to human being. Which make it useless and without any meaning.
Sorry if I don´t explain myself correctly, it´s not easy to find the right word for such important topic. So please, don´t take personal everything I say


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

It applies to us as well, we may live in a different environment but we don't have to subject ourselves to the pressures from that environment, we just have to maintain a higher state of mind. If you can achieve this state of mind, you should not have to suffer from emotional stresses no matter what happens to you. 
An extreme example would be something like this, if a man stabs you, most people would be filled with anger and hate, and a desire to stab him back would consume you, but a buddhist would forgive him, in the hopes that this act of selflessness will move the man so much that he never stabs anyone again. 
It's not the same as surpressing your feelings and desires, that'll just give you long term psychological issues, it's finding a way to genuinely resolve them in order to be at peace. Some good breathing exercises will help with this, believe it or not. 

Love is not a negative quality, it's what could happen when you pursue love that's negative, like jealousy, heartbreak, even vengeance. 

Passion on the other hand I'm not too clear about, but I think if you can separate passion from a variety of other motivations that are usually attached to it, then it's a form of purity in itself. In order to separate a genuine passion from worldly desires, you have to ask yourself, if there's no possibility of profit, fame, booty, etc, would you still do it? I know you'll say yes but really ponder that for a second.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2009)

Randy said:


>




I'm at work right now so I can't see the video, is this the Tom Waits song?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

Rasta focuses heavily on acheiving a higher state of mind. Hence the concept of "overstanding" which I think takes on multiple meanings. Standing over a situation rather than under it. I think a lot of religions have this concept, and Buddhism just expresses it differently. I like your take on it, though, Silentrage


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It applies to us as well, we may live in a different environment but we don't have to subject ourselves to the pressures from that environment, we just have to maintain a higher state of mind. If you can achieve this state of mind, you should not have to suffer from emotional stresses no matter what happens to you.
> An extreme example would be something like this, if a man stabs you, most people would be filled with anger and hate, and a desire to stab him back would consume you, but a buddhist would forgive him, in the hopes that this act of selflessness will move the man so much that he never stabs anyone again.
> It's not the same as surpressing your feelings and desires, that'll just give you long term psychological issues, it's finding a way to genuinely resolve them in order to be at peace.
> 
> ...



How about someone who stabs you and has psychological deficiency? I know it´s a special case, but still.. The guy is not going to wonder why he did it. Even less if he enjoys it.
I don´t believe in forgiveness, things have to be done back in order to maintain the balance. At least that´s my way of thinking. You cannot just take your anger away, it will fall at some point on someone else who certainly didn´t deserve it.
I agree with you about separate passion from desires. Sadly, when you see bands who become famous and change totally their music, etc..you can feel that it even hold great artists. I really hope I won´t become like that some day, because music is a big part of my life and I don´t want to reduce it to a simple hormonal satisfaction.


----------



## synrgy (May 29, 2009)

Okay, there's no way I'm gonna read this whole thread. 

I just wanted to jump in and say that seriously -- I've been a regular at a lot of internet forums/chat rooms/groups/etc over the years, and this one is by FAR the most positive.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

^


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Okay, there's no way I'm gonna read this whole thread.
> 
> I just wanted to jump in and say that seriously -- I've been a regular at a lot of internet forums/chat rooms/groups/etc over the years, and this one is by FAR the most positive.



Jump off a cliff


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

Origins said:


> How about someone who stabs you and has psychological deficiency? I know it´s a special case, but still.. The guy is not going to wonder why he did it. Even less if he enjoys it.
> I don´t believe in forgiveness, things have to be done back in order to maintain the balance. At least that´s my way of thinking. You cannot just take your anger away, it will fall at some point on someone else who certainly didn´t deserve it.
> I agree with you about separate passion from desires. Sadly, when you see bands who become famous and change totally their music, etc..you can feel that it even hold great artists. I really hope I won´t become like that some day, because music is a big part of my life and I don´t want to reduce it to a simple hormonal satisfaction.



Then I don't know, obviously I dont' have an answer for everything.
I might do my best to restrain a psycho stabber TBH, haha, but not because I hate him or want to do harm to him. 
I would still forgive him on the grounds that he doesn't know better.
If a retarded or crazy person starts calling you names, how stupid would you be to get angry at him, right?  
Yet that's what I see every day, people getting infuriated at something or somebody they deem inferior or unworthy. I really wish people would stop doing that. (WOOT, I'm brought us back on topic for once!) 


I probably don't know the meaning of genuine passion myself, but we all try our best, and you can't ask for more than that really. If you're still holding a guitar on your deathbed, then I suspect you'll know the answer by then!


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Then I don't know, obviously I dont' have an answer for everything.
> I might do my best to restrain a psycho stabber TBH, haha, but not because I hate him or want to do harm to him.
> I would still forgive him on the grounds that he doesn't know better.
> If a retarded or crazy person starts calling you names, how stupid would you be to get angry at him, right?
> ...



Maybe I won´t be holding a guitar, but surely an instrument 
Yeah I know it sounds stupid, I just wanted to find THE bad example against what you said, I´m a bitch 
Of course I wouldn´t kill a retarded because he punched me or something like that, even though I´d be really mad for a while.
But you know, such feelings and behavior are a part of our instinct, our self defense mechanism. If you wouldn´t feel pain, you could really hurt yourself without to know it, right? Same for fear, anger, etc..


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

Of course, it's very natural to react to outside influences, and it's a very bad thing to simply hold it in, but I do believe we can find a way to resolve it, and that it's better to do so than to let your natural reactions govern your actions. 
And as an extremely cheesy example: a hungry lion would never spare a baby gazelle, but a hungry hunter might spare a baby seal because it's so goddarn cute, and that's what makes us better, isn't it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2009)

i don't think any animal is better than the other. we just think differently.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Of course, it's very natural to react to outside influences, and it's a very bad thing to simply hold it in, but I do believe we can find a way to resolve it, and that it's better to do so than to let your natural reactions govern your actions.
> And as an extremely cheesy example: a hungry lion would never spare a baby gazelle, but a hungry hunter might spare a baby seal because it's so goddarn cute, and that's what makes us better, isn't it.



I think it can also be a bad thing, because we tend to have preference between animals we spare and animals we don´t give a shit about killing.
Like some people think it´s horrible to kill a horse. And me I say horse meat is so damn good  

especially with mustard


----------



## JakeRI (May 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Okay, there's no way I'm gonna read this whole thread.
> 
> I just wanted to jump in and say that seriously -- I've been a regular at a lot of internet forums/chat rooms/groups/etc over the years, and this one is by FAR the most positive.



i just read it all, and i contemplated dividing by zero


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> i just read it all, and i contemplated dividing by zero



DO IT! CANCEL OUT THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

It's good, just not good enough. Just like we donate money and clothes to some people while we walk by others who're starving and dying on the streets.
It beats not giving a shit about anything whatsoever though, doesn't it?


----------



## budda (May 29, 2009)

some would say being numb to life is better. some of them grow to regret that later.

*I'm not saying "be 100% happy all the time!" That's nearly impossible. I'm saying be more positive then you were 5 minutes ago.* There will always be pain and hurt and anger and those things to more or less balance it out. You can't just be happy.

I'd type up some notes from positive psychology class if a) i knew where they were b) i wasn't about to take a nap.

oddly enough, I'm fuggin' grouchy right now because i need sleep.

 it's friday - be happy about that!


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's good, just not good enough. Just like we donate money and clothes to some people while we walk by others who're starving and dying on the streets.
> It beats not giving a shit about anything whatsoever though, doesn't it?



If we start to speak about all the misery in the world, that it concerns human beings or animals or even environment.. This thread won´t ever end 
Though I don´t like people who act positively just to be like "hey you see, I´m a good person now! I have my UNICEF donation card! "



budda said:


> some would say being numb to life is better. some of them grow to regret that later.
> 
> *I'm not saying "be 100% happy all the time!" That's nearly impossible. I'm saying be more positive then you were 5 minutes ago.* There will always be pain and hurt and anger and those things to more or less balance it out. You can't just be happy.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got your point now 

Let´s be friends to be happier than 5 minutes ago


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

You mean you don't like people who _talk_ positively but don't live it.


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> You mean you don't like people who _talk_ positively but don't live it.



Haha yeah, same way


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

Hehe, yeah I'm probably being hypocritical in talking all high and mighty, because if I did everything I preached, I'd be well on my way to nirvana right now!! 
But I still try.


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 29, 2009)

Suffering Precedes All Beauty......

End thread.....


----------



## Origins (May 29, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Hehe, yeah I'm probably being hypocritical in talking all high and mighty, because if I did everything I preached, I'd be well on my way to nirvana right now!!
> But I still try.



Anyway it´s not like we are responsible for poverty in the world, is it? 
Okay, feel like I´m going to loose some points on my Karma card


----------



## budda (May 29, 2009)

they have a card for that? *runs to check*

friends, gotta have 'em


----------



## yingmin (May 30, 2009)

Actually, the lack of negativity on this forum amazes me more. The forum I used to post on was a fucking battlefield; there would be entire threads devoted solely to denouncing and ridiculing a particular poster, and on a fairly regular basis. Posting here, I honestly kind of miss the open hostility and outright contempt that we felt for each other. Here, if I take a harmless shot at somebody I know in real life, everyone comes down with the vapors. It's redankalous.

I know this isn't exactly what the OP was talking about, but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This thread sucks.



What if the thread felt you sucked?


----------



## silentrage (May 30, 2009)

/Mayor Quinby Voice: we must show more negativity!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2009)




----------



## AK DRAGON (May 30, 2009)

put a sock in it

We have to have some safe place to let out our negativity


----------



## budda (May 30, 2009)

i talk to my friends about that . I don't post my crap on here because its not something you guys need to know about or deal with, really. most of the time it's something small anyway.

the reason i made this thread was the amount of "" threads I've seen lately.

Like i said - i'm giving suggestions on how to feel more positive, i am fully aware that negativity is a part of life and living. Nothing wrong with being happier


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2009)

as you can see from my post in the 'Why you should never love anyone ever' (thread title ) I am a posidude and not a negidude!


----------



## budda (May 30, 2009)

good


----------



## Zepp88 (May 30, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


>



This is a very positive image. Attention sadfags, pray to this idol.


----------



## budda (Jun 1, 2009)

mike, lolwhut?


----------



## Bound (Jun 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> What if the thread felt you sucked?



what if this thread sucked _you_


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 1, 2009)

there is too much thought going on in here, and i've been drinking too heavily for the last 4 days to be fully coherent, so i'll just fire off my 3 things that are improving my mood

1) i've been drinking for the last 4 days because my 3 best friends who all live on the coasts have been in town for two of them to get married (not to eachother, but each to incredibly intelligent and mellow girls)
2) my birthday is wednesday, and i don't have to go to work that day, so i can go out drinking again with all my other friends who still live here on tuesday night, which is one of the best nights for drink specials here in Lawrence
3) me and some buddies bought a shirt press like 3 years ago, and never managed to get it set up to start making shirts and thereby, money...we finally got it sold over this weekend, and turned enough of a profit on it that as soon as the money gets distributed among us, i can order one of THESE, which is pretty much my dream guitar
Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Ltd Edition HELLRAISER V-7 FR Black Cherry Limited 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## budda (Jun 1, 2009)

but that's all short term 

have fun, nothin like hanging out with the best friends!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

strangely enough, i've been in a better mood ever since i posted in this thread... 

maybe sometimes all you need is a kick in the pants. someone to tell you to quit being a little bitch. or to drink heavily... 

(i haven't been doing that last one)


----------



## silentrage (Jun 1, 2009)

I keep some drywall in my garage, when I get really pissed I just go and punch holes through them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

^ haha... that's an interesting idea. i try not to hit things when i get angry. my dad has an anger management problem and used to like to "hit things" (or people...?)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> This is a very positive image. Attention sadfags, pray to this idol.



Its what he's (she?) is there for 



Bound said:


> what if this thread sucked _you_



Then I would be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 2, 2009)

^ dear god...

the day websites start suckin' people off... 

hmm... maybe i shouldn't finish that...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 2, 2009)

When I said in the garage, I mean in my room, and when I say punch through them, I mean punch through them. 
>.>
<.<

I've had to pay my previous 3 landlords compensation for a hole on their wall, lol.

btw I really don't recommend this to anyone else, I think my hands are fucked up, when I get into a certain position with the fingers it suddenly hurts like hell, but if the posture is just slightly off it feels completely normal. :/


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 2, 2009)

oh! new reason to be in a good mood

my Exivious CD finally got here, i got #396


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2009)

Exivious slays 

Asirium is such a sick track.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, I'm going to look like a total hypocrite after just posting in the "why do you hate people thread." 
*my post there wasn't too negative though*

I just graduated from high school and will be attending college without tuition. That's put me in a pretty decent mood.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 3, 2009)

my wife, music, and art, and then death metal lol


----------



## budda (Jun 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> strangely enough, i've been in a better mood ever since i posted in this thread...
> 
> maybe sometimes all you need is a kick in the pants. someone to tell you to quit being a little bitch. or to drink heavily...
> 
> (i haven't been doing that last one)



the funnest is when YOU know you're being stupid, and you're discussing these things with someone, and they tell you you're being stupid, and you say "oh yeah, i know im being dumb and this is what I have to do to fix the things i've been complaining about" and they look at you and ask "then why dont you just do it?" and you say "i dont know"

that's always a fun one. I'm thankful my woman puts up with me 

Im in a good mood today  and later, i'll be in a good mood with sparkly-clean dentistized teeth


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 12, 2009)

Positivity is WAY overrated...really it is.

In all honesty, overly positive people annoy me. Things are fucked up, stupid, and just plain wrong and there's nothing wrong with recognizing that. I don't like seeing the "bright side" of things because I think it's not a very smart way of thinking about things. Finding the negative of everything helps me weigh the pros on cons of a situation. Being pessimistic helps me prepare for the worst, so when it happens I'm ready and if it doesn't it's a pleasant surprise.

That "it's not so bad" attitude pisses me off to no end and if you see someone who looks like they're in a bad mood..keep your cheer up nonsense to yourself. I'm not really sure why people feel the need to bring their special brand of sunshine into the lives of those who didn't ask for it. Being angry makes me concentrate better, I analyze why I'm angry and go about doing something to make things better, not out of vengeance but out of rational thought. 

Whenever I attempt a positive outlook a get fucked over..why? Because I was being an idiot and not taking in all the negative aspects of a situation.

Negativity=results


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Positivity is WAY overrated...really it is.
> 
> In all honesty, overly positive people annoy me.





I think seeing the bright side of things has it's time and place. Sometimes it kinda feels good to be angry about something though (I know that sounds weird).


----------



## renzoip (Jun 13, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I think seeing the bright side of things has it's time and place. Sometimes it kinda feels good to be angry about something though (I know that sounds weird).



Nah, it totally makes sense to me. It's a matter of how long you stay angry at things.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Positivity is WAY overrated...really it is.
> 
> In all honesty, overly positive people annoy me. Things are fucked up, stupid, and just plain wrong and there's nothing wrong with recognizing that. I don't like seeing the "bright side" of things because I think it's not a very smart way of thinking about things. Finding the negative of everything helps me weigh the pros on cons of a situation. Being pessimistic helps me prepare for the worst, so when it happens I'm ready and if it doesn't it's a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...



For one, in lots of people negativity = bad results.

I know it's annoying when people are overly optimistic to the point where they start denying the actual circumstances. However, the reason many try cheer others up is that most people let their emotions take over when they are in a bad mood. While you analyze you anger and try to channel it in a productive direction, other people lose their ability to make rational decision when they are angry and end up doing something stupid that they later regret.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 13, 2009)

Trying to cheer someone up...especially someone you don't know..often that makes it worse. You're being inconsiderate because you don't really know what's going on..and it could be something very important. And just because they are putting a small dark cloud in your day, it doesn't give you the right to try to alter their mood. It's selfish actually. If I'm in a bad mood the last thing I need from some idiot I don't know is some speech about cheering up and how it'll get better. 

Whenever people say to me "Cheer up, it's not that bad" when they have no idea what they're talking about, I normally tell them something along the lines of I just found out I have AIDS, my mother died of cancer causing my father to drink himself crazy, losing his job and soon we'll be homeless and I had to sell all the stuff I love just to make ends meet and take care of him, and I'm considering killing myself because I'm tired of it all. 

That usually knocks the smile off their face and they shut up, not having any sound advice because they weren't really there to offer anything other than "It's not that bad". I then tell them that none of that was true...but if it were it would indeed by "that bad" so they shouldn't assume. They then go away, and I win. And to be honest..THAT always makes me feel better. It's like passing the negativity on to someone who deserves it more.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know why everyone's got such a problem with anger... it's one of the most useful emotions humans experience. If something's pissing us off, we go and we do something about it. There are a lot of fucked up things going on in this world, and if we all had that "oh, it'll take care of itself and get better" attitude (or even the "it's no use, it's already too far gone" attitude for that matter), well, then that problem simply wouldn't get taken care of. The only time society progresses is when someone gets pissed off enough to step out of line and say "fuck this, there's something wrong here", and do something about it.

That being said, I also can't stand when people are constantly pessimistic, walking around, brooding like a little bitch over tiny things, nor can I stand when people just have that "just look at the bright side" attitude - quite frankly, fuck you and fuck your sunshine and your roses - Wake the fuck up cuz your ignorant bliss isn't going to do anything for you or for this world. It's all about seeing things realistically, which people don't seem very capable of these days.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 13, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Trying to cheer someone up...especially someone you don't know..often that makes it worse. You're being inconsiderate because you don't really know what's going on..and it could be something very important. And just because they are putting a small dark cloud in your day, it doesn't give you the right to try to alter their mood. It's selfish actually. If I'm in a bad mood the last thing I need from some idiot I don't know is some speech about cheering up and how it'll get better.
> 
> Whenever people say to me "Cheer up, it's not that bad" when they have no idea what they're talking about, I normally tell them something along the lines of I just found out I have AIDS, my mother died of cancer causing my father to drink himself crazy, losing his job and soon we'll be homeless and I had to sell all the stuff I love just to make ends meet and take care of him, and I'm considering killing myself because I'm tired of it all.
> 
> That usually knocks the smile off their face and they shut up, not having any sound advice because they weren't really there to offer anything other than "It's not that bad". I then tell them that none of that was true...but if it were it would indeed by "that bad" so they shouldn't assume. They then go away, and I win. And to be honest..THAT always makes me feel better. It's like passing the negativity on to someone who deserves it more.







People who come out with that shit deserve everything that they get.

Probably be best not to tell them that it isn't true though...!


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2009)

Drakker, you're supposed to see *both sides*. You can't *just* be positive


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a fat cunt these days, but at least I have a couple of new pieces of gear to try when my amp returns ( IF IT DOES ) thats what is good in my life 

I agree though Budda. well spoken.



budda said:


> Drakker, you're supposed to see *both sides*. You can't *just* be positive



Negative: I'm on speed

Positive: I'm on speed


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm making progress with my negative attitude.. i can be such a negative ass sometimes, but my girlfriend kicks me in the ass and tells me to snap out of it.. and then we have sex and i'm pretty positive and happy afterwards


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 16, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'm making progress with my negative attitude.. i can be such a negative ass sometimes, but my girlfriend kicks me in the ass and tells me to snap out of it.. and then we have sex and i'm pretty positive and happy afterwards





Sorry, I just had to


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 16, 2009)

renzoip said:


> I know it's annoying when people are overly optimistic to the point where they start denying the actual circumstances. However, the reason many try cheer others up is that most people let their emotions take over when they are in a bad mood. While you analyze you anger and try to channel it in a productive direction, other people lose their ability to make rational decision when they are angry and end up doing something stupid that they later regret.





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Trying to cheer someone up...especially someone you don't know..often that makes it worse. You're being inconsiderate because you don't really know what's going on..and it could be something very important.



Oddly enough, I agree with both 

I guess I just divided by zero.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 16, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Oddly enough, I agree with both
> 
> I guess I just divided by zero.



Well just to be clear, I was not referring to going up to strangers who are in a bad mood and try to cheer them up. That does not make any sense. Specially here in South Florida where so many people are freaking psychos! 

But at least you try to keep your friends/family from doing stupid things. If you have a chance, it's always a good idea to talk to someone close about your problems. That way you can get an outside point of view (since you are caught up in the bad mood). It's about listening, not about who wins/losses or proving you know more than everyone else. I find that a childish attitude.


----------



## budda (Jun 16, 2009)

renzoip, the post you made that sang-drax quoted i agree with - you have to have the balance.


----------



## jam3v (Aug 29, 2009)

So you started a negative thread to discuss the lack of positivity in the forum?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 29, 2009)

jam3v said:


> So you started a negative thread to discuss the lack of positivity in the forum?



So you bumped a 2 month-old thread because you wanted to complain about it? Nice.


----------



## Arminius (Aug 29, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> So you bumped a 2 month-old thread because you wanted to complain about it? Nice.


----------



## jam3v (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Empryrean (Aug 29, 2009)

I appreciate this thread 


the pencil thing makes me bite my cheeks 
but the writing down good things is pretty fun


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll do MY 3 good things:

I have 4 amazing electric guitars
It's saturday
I have some buffalo chickentenders waiting to be reheated in my fridge 

that was easy!!! now I'm off to eat some chicken tenders


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 29, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> I'll do MY 3 good things:
> 
> I have 4 amazing electric guitars
> It's saturday
> ...



 write them down on paper and read it later!
i wrote tons of stuff on post-it notes and put them all over the house


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 29, 2009)

o, haha my bad. didn't reallt read the OP.

well, now the chicken tenders are gone, and it's only saturday for another hour where I am. time to make a new list


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, Sunday is sweet too.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 30, 2009)

Happiness and positivity are overrated.


----------

